# Video of my yard display...



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

While I normally use "adult" sites for my videos, I didn't think that you guys should get to know me THAT well, so I uploaded some videos to Youtube. 

The new ones are various bits of my yard display this year.

The best one the catch the whole effect is attached below.

The video is really dark (and therefore grainy), but this is basically everything in operation (with the exception of the fog machines/chillers... so picture a nice sheet of low lying fog creeping through the grave yard as well as down the porch steps) shot from a Trick or Treater's point of view.

Also, the TCT has a regular strobe light in it (with a red lens) , but apparently it's flash rate and the camera's frame rate aren't too compatible; it seems very inconsistent in the video.

Let me know what you guys think!
Steve


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - lots of things to scare the TOTs. I think my favorite is the still female figure in one of the second floor windows (and what a great house for window displays, BTW).

Did you add the music to the video or was that actually playing in the background?

Nice of the city to place a "No Outlet" sign next to the entrance


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good Steve, nice looking house....Loved the sun setting behind it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You have some really great stuff here. I think you did a very nice job. The TCT was pretty cool too, dont worry about the video presentation. GOOD WORK!!


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks good Steve, nice looking house....Loved the sun setting behind it!


Thanks, but that wasn't the sun... that was the moon!



RoxyBlue said:


> I like it - lots of things to scare the TOTs. I think my favorite is the still female figure in one of the second floor windows (and what a great house for window displays, BTW).
> 
> Did you add the music to the video or was that actually playing in the background?
> 
> Nice of the city to place a "No Outlet" sign next to the entrance


Thanks Roxy... the still figure is one of frstvamp1r's ghosts found in this thread:http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8140

As for the music, I've played in bands on and off forever, so I have a lot of music gear; and what you heard was a cheapo Walmart "spooky sounds" cd being played through a PA system that was on the front porch... It was loud and rumbly.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great set-up!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, I think I'd be ascared to go in your yard!

I used a cheap soundtrack that I got from Walgreen for $1.50 LOL! It sounded like an old style "spook-house".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the house looked cool..lots of windows for spooky things
what did you use for the lights and dimming?
I liked your corpsed guys too.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Steve, woo-hoo...you were one of the first people to show me how you used my ghosts in your display...send me a PM and for next year send ya something special...woohoooo.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic Display Steve!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Great spooky yard and house Steve. As someone already said perfect street sign for Halloween. You made wonderful use of the windows and good lighting in them. Hard to see some of the props but guess that is part of the mood...hehe. The guts guy was pretty gruesome, especially with such long entrails...eeeeewwww....I liked that you had a few surprise pop ups in there too. Since you are apparently near a dead end in the street, how many ToTers do you get? Nice job and thanks for making the video available to all of us.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve, Great FCG in the window and I love the skellies in the upstairs windows. Looks like you have great house for a haunt. I'd like find a video camera that works in low light too. My digital camera works great but the video function sucks in low light.


----------

